# Help me choose a micro hi-fi system!



## Irish_PXzyan (Oct 16, 2011)

Well lads.
I'm looking into buying a system that will be mainly used for the kitchen for radio use and also for connecting up an MP3 player + an Apad to it.

I am considering buying from Argos or else turn to ebay to find something!
I only wish to spend at least 70-80 euro on it!

At the moment I have found this system:
Philips MC127/05 Micro Hi-Fi with Wooden Speakers.
http://www.argos.ie/static/Product/...c_2/3|cat_19719038|Hi-fi+systems|28888416.htm

It's well priced and I can pick it up tomorrow which is very handy!

Would anyone know much about these and could you suggest something even better at the same price range!!

Also, would that Philips system be quite good at that price range?


----------



## twilyth (Oct 17, 2011)

The first thing I would think seriously about is do you really need stereo for this particular application?  If you intend to put the speakers right next to the receiver, you're not going to get much of a binaural effect.

Also, consider that for 2 units with same street price, one stereo, the other monaural, the single speaker will probably be better quality.  In fact, the entire unit should be unless in one case you're mainly paying for a brand name.

The bottom line on small units like this is how does it sound to you.  That's always the case, but especially at the low end, it really makes no sense to even start talking about specs.  I'd hit a couple big box stores, listen to several different units, and if one really strikes your fancy, try to work your budget around it - if that's even necessary.  Most likely you'll end up with a couple good choices in your price range.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Oct 17, 2011)

The system will be placed on a table which will have a decent amount of space to split the speakers up which means stereo is certainly desirable!
It will be used for music mainly, also youtube videos which will be used on the Acer tablet. I would be using it for TV shows, trailers music and anything really that can be found on youtube will be used!

I would say stereo is the way to go for sure.

Also when it comes to quality. it's not really a HUGE must! It just must have a little bass which this system seems to have.

I can check out Sherwoods Electrical store as they have plenty of hi-fi systems in there for testing.
I doubt that they will have what I'm looking for but perhaps I can find something in my price range!

Cheers for the advice.


----------



## Frederik S (Oct 17, 2011)

Listen to the different system in the stores and try to see if you can test with your own music in an environment that is somewhat like that you have at home. And then pick the one you like the best. Check if they are using EQ functions at the store, and disable them so that you can hear the units. 

It is very hard judging speakers in stores due to ambient noise and stuff, but you can get a pretty good idea about their relative performance.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Oct 18, 2011)

I ended up picking one of these up: PHILIPS MC146 Micro Hi-Fi System 
http://www.philips.ie/c/audio-system/mc146_05/prd/

I got it on ebay for just 40 euro! I think it's a good buy! I will find out once I get it though.
I don't expect power or anything! just enough for radio and some videos!


----------

